# Horizon Legacy Canine Food



## Wilbur (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this site and was wondering if anyone has used this food...
I e-mailed them for the calcium,phosphorus, Vitamin and mineral amounts..
Thanks

http://www.horizonpetfood.com/products-legacy.asp


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I picked up a bag to try out with my guys in their kibble rotation but am yet to open it. It does look like a great kibble though.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks interesting, but I don't understand why they would add milk thistle. It's a great supplement for liver problems, but not something that should be given on a daily basis. Seems kind of 'gimmicky'.


----------

